# Where do you lives in United Arab Emirates



## M()R()N (Feb 2, 2004)

Khalidiya - Abu Dhabi


----------



## soennecken (Jan 18, 2005)

Garhoud between the new terminal and festival city.
Dusty, yes
Noisy, yes
Fascinating, definately.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

zabeel dubai live my uncle


----------



## DeiraBoy (Apr 26, 2005)

Al Mamzar
not in the part closer to the mamzar park, but closer to hamriyah seaport


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

^ welcome to the forum. :drunk:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Know as Al Safa. Now offcially called Al Wasl. Near Safa park exactly infront the new business bay project. In the Island of Dubai.


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

i live in budaiya....go a few thousand kilometres north west of AD, past qatar, past hawar islands and ull reach a bigger island in which my house can be found in the north western side..thnx. :runaway: 

:dj:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

" Where do you lives in United Arab Emirates" - Topic


----------



## Skyline-BRN (Feb 25, 2005)

Krazy said:


> " Where do you lives in United Arab Emirates" - Topic


sorry mr.president :bash: .

:dj:


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

i'll let u go this time


----------



## Chicago love (Apr 21, 2005)

i live in Burj Dubai :jk: 

i live in Chicago now After 1 year i live in dubai - Gmira islands


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

Krazy said:


> i'll let u go this time


u didn't consult me about it :bash:


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

Bikes said:


> Could you maybe post some photos of the area where you live? Would be very interesting

























































here are some arial shots of Mirdif ,


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont understand why people always bash Mirdif. It is true that it lacks many services but this place is dedicated only to whom can offer buying plot of lands. That is why the place is still desert.


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

thats why mirdiff is very rich, but i think its still to lonely there.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

when i drove through this area just because i was interested how it looks outside dubai centre i realized many houses didn't have a road connection

they have to drive through the sand to reach their houses


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

yo lol, my uncle lived in one of the villas there and we had to drive our car over a small sand dune to reach his garage. i guess the reason for this is that it is a new area, but they should build proper roads, i mean there so rich there, they could easily afford it.

My uncle's villas was in a very lonely place, the nearest house to him was around 1 km away, and it was all empty desert around his villa, we felt very scared at night, as there was no noise, only the desert wind noise. Mirdiff in my opinion is for people who dont like city life, thats why they move to such lonely place.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

DarkBlueBoss said:


> here are some arial shots of Mirdif ,


Nice! Are they planning to put palms/flowers etc next to the roads?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i believe this area will become fully occupied soon
more and more houses and all plots will be built up one day so that it will beocme a dense suburban community


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

actually u are right Dubai Lover, this area is becoming busier as we speak, i mean, we 2 months ago we got our first hyper market (a Spinney's) and right now, there are working on a Carrfour, also by the end of the year ,we are gonna have mini shopping complex that has entertainment, food courts, even Cinema's , and i have to disagree with whoever said that it lacks some services, that area that you are talking about where people have to drive on the sand to get to their homes is , Either AL WARQA or NAD AL HAMAR, which are very close to Mirdif.
Looking at the third picture i posted, the houses that seem to be very far apart, thats not mirdif, that Al WARQA . 
and i have to agree that it is a good place to get away from the busy Dubai, however, its nice to have some quite, thats why i love living there, whenever i want noise , traffic etc... i drive down to dubai, usually 10 minutes to garhoud bridge, 15 minutes to City Center, not that far,


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

mirdiff is under the flight path to the airport, thats why it possibly hasent developed as fast as some other areas. But now they have the new shopping cnetre there it will probably boom.
as for me I live in Emirates hills in the lakes


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Zulal by any chance?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

you got it


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

We might be next door neighbours!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ Maybe you even had had a chat while staying in the garden (for better mobile signal). 

j/k


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

^ SAD


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What is sad ?


----------

